# my 360 attempt video



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

was the last couple seconds your attempt? you want to come off the lip with more of an angle. turn your shoulders and hips to initiate the spin right when when you take off.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

whoops i missed the second link. i guess you can do a grab while you jump and it'll help you be more stable


----------



## )(ood (Aug 19, 2010)

Bend your knees more in the air and when your landing. The main thing I noticed was how straight your legs were the whole time. The extra clearance will make it easier to complete the full rotation. Aaaand absorb the shock by bending your knees on the landing so your board doesn't wash out. Nice attempt though!


----------



## SkylineGTR (Nov 13, 2010)

Main thing I noticed is that you need to keep your shoulders rotated in the direction of your spin along with your head. You opened up midway through your spin. Pretend like your trying to press your chin against your shoulder, that will help with a smooth spin.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

to me it kinda looked like you didn't commit to it and just washed out. I think you coulda landed it


----------



## SkylineGTR (Nov 13, 2010)

A little bit bigger of a jump would make it easier to land as well.


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

MistahTaki said:


> was the last couple seconds your attempt? you want to come off the lip with more of an angle. turn your shoulders and hips to initiate the spin right when when you take off.


His angle (straight) is good. Coming off the lip on an angle, causes you to scrub speed and start spinning to early, which makes you more likely to knuckle a jump. 

I would say staying more compact, pop more, and turn your shoulders more (like Mistah says) and be looking over your shoulder (in the direction you're spinning).

Check out this video for help:

Snowboard Addiction


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

what mountain is this?


----------



## mtmgiants (Sep 30, 2008)

thanks for all the help guys, this is at blue mountain in PA, i see youre from pa so you probably know the place. Goin back bright and early tomorrow to work on it some more ill try to stay more compact and keep my head rotated


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

I noticed you went toeside and stayed there too early. When I spin backside I like to approach the lip on my heels and transfer to my toes about half way up or maybe even a little closer to the lip. It looks like since you were on your toes so early that you didn't wind up at all.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Phenom said:


> I noticed you went toeside and stayed there too early. When I spin backside I like to approach the lip on my heels and transfer to my toes about half way up or maybe even a little closer to the lip. It looks like since you were on your toes so early that you didn't wind up at all.


I always count to three to get my rotation locked.

I'm a regular rider: I approach the jump and do a toe side turn toward the bottom right of the take off 20 feet away pointing to the 1 o'clock position (1), then a hard heel side turn until I am at the base of the ramp pointing more to a 11 o'clock position near the bottom middle of the take off (2) and the (3) is transferring again to the toe side and jumping off pretty much straight into the air and looking over my right shoulder. Then I keep looking that way to spot the landing. That way I can use the rotation I built up with my S shaped approach.

Since a board is flat and slippery its not gonna work like on the carpet!


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

ev13wt said:


> I always count to three to get my rotation locked.
> 
> I'm a regular rider: I approach the jump and do a toe side turn toward the bottom right of the take off 20 feet away pointing to the 1 o'clock position (1), then a hard heel side turn until I am at the base of the ramp pointing more to a 11 o'clock position near the bottom middle of the take off (2) and the (3) is transferring again to the toe side and jumping off pretty much straight into the air and looking over my right shoulder. Then I keep looking that way to spot the landing. That way I can use the rotation I built up with my S shaped approach.
> 
> Since a board is flat and slippery its not gonna work like on the carpet!


Yup that's the way to do it. I take the same approach.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

youll get it eventually. you already overcame the fear factor which is kudos to you. but ive seen a lot of videos about how your are supposed to approach the lip at wide curve since it will give u more momentum initiating the spin. But then again im still stuck at the fear factor part:laugh:


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

nice attempt. lead with the head and the body will follow. like someone above said, bend your knees. give it a few more attempts and you got it.


----------



## mtmgiants (Sep 30, 2008)

thanks a lot guys. i went again today and hit the same jump(s) as seen in the video. after watching that snowboard addiction video i tried to pop more evenly with both feet and not favor my back foot as much which helped a lot. I also took all of your advice with head rotation and approaching the jump better. i was able to spin them pretty consistently and am stoked now. again, thanks a lot to everyone that contributed


----------



## Rodini14 (Oct 19, 2010)

blue mountain is rough sometimes. I'm assuming this was done on the lower terrain park, i dunno if you noticed this but for me im able to hit 3's on the first jump, but the other 2 i never have enough speed, im not sure if its their set up or my board just needs a wax.


----------

